# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Logan Homes

## winfield

Are Logan Homes made out of Asbestos  Built early 1980's. They were a kit home steel frame and came in insulated sheets of plaster type boards. I think they went broke in the 80's.

----------


## Uncle Bob

That probably would depend on when the home was built.

----------


## goldie1

Asbestos was used in a number of building products by all builders through out the country 
 until it was phased out starting in the early 80s. Need more information about your house. 
It is most commonly found as asbestos cement sheet.

----------


## Bedford

Winfield, it would be best to reply to the thread rather than editing the original post. 
That way members can see your replies easier.

----------


## winfield

> Asbestos was used in a number of building products by all builders through out the country 
>  until it was phased out starting in the early 80s. Need more information about your house. 
> It is most commonly found as asbestos cement sheet.

  Logan Kit homes came in insulated (with foam) sheets and were steel frames. I think they went broke in the 80's.

----------


## Bros

I know the damm things as I had to wire one up.

----------


## goldie1

> Logan Kit homes came in insulated (with foam) sheets and were steel frames. I think they went broke in the 80's.

  Don't know any thing specific about Logan homes but if it was built in the early 80s its probably got 
asbestos in it some where. The most common form was asbestos cement sheet ( fibro ) If you have 
it the only way to be sure is get samples tested. Places it was used are internal wall linings commonly 
in bathrooms, laundry's and kitchens under tile splash backs. Wet area sheet ( tilux ) to line showers. 
Compressed sheet as structural floor in laundries and bathrooms. Ceramic tile underlay over timber floors. 
Vinyl asbestos floor tiles and and asbestos backed vinyl flooring. Out side common as eave and gable end 
lining and fencing.  Also as cladding ( products like Hardiplank ) 
Have a look at the stickies above and plenty about it in the forum library.

----------


## cyclic

> Logan Kit homes came in insulated (with foam) sheets and were steel frames. I think they went broke in the 80's.

   
What I remember of Logan Units/homes and, as you have said, they were insulated(polystyrene) panels which were metal clad sandwich type, so unless there is asbestos in the floor  
tiles(vinyl) and /or, the particular one you have has wall sheeting of ac (asbestos cement) then the answer would be no. 
How about a photo or 2.

----------

